# Cool Server side apps

## mogorman

Hiya I am building a home server as of recently and looking to keep all of my work located on the server.  So I have found some rather cool apps for doing most of the work.

Squirrelmail - excellent web email http://www.squirrelmail.org/

anyterm - javascript remote terminal http://chezphil.org/anyterm/

jwchat - java script jabber client http://jwchat.sourceforge.net/

xcomic - web comic php scripts http://xcomic.mikexstudios.com/HomePage

webmin - managment tool http://webmin.com

darwin streaming server - great for streaming mp3 and video http://developer.apple.com/darwin/projects/streaming/

fckeditor - php wyswig text editor http://www.fckeditor.net/

and the obvious other services, ssh, smb,vnc, apache, etc

But anyone know any other nifty apps I could add to the mix

----------

## ca_grover

I prefer E-Groupware over Squirrelmail.  Squirrel is great, but just doesn't quite have the visual polish of a professional App.  E-Groupware does, and offers much more besides simple mail - like calendars, daily comics, trouble ticket system, etc....

I like to use Drupal (www.drupal.org) for my website because of it's easy setup.  But this might not be the right tool in all cases - Mambo might be better in other places.

other than that, thanks for the tip on Darwin - I've been curious about streaming audio - just not curious enough to dig into it..  :Smile: 

My thoughts..

----------

## NeonSamurai

I like sitebar very much. It's nice to have my bookmarks wherever I go, whatever os I use:

http://sitebar.org/

----------

## direwolf

FCKEditor looks really neat.  I don't think it's PHP specific, though.  It looks like mostly html, javascript, and a few server-side scripts that apparently can be php, perl, or python.  Which is cool, because I want to use it with my http://plone.org Plone installation.  It certainly looks better than Kupu, which not only doesn't have a spell checker, but traps the right-click in the editor and essentially disables Firefox's built-in spell checker!  Bad behavior.

I don't see an ebuild for it.  Looks pretty easy to install, though.

----------

## Suicidal

Big Brother is a very excellent and free host monitoring app.

Cacti is a very awesome and free network statistics application.

Lastly any server exposed to the net should have fail2ban

----------

